# Tarpon set up



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have a Shimano Tranx 400 and I want to set it up for Tarpon. Is there a baseline set up for line, rod and reels? The reel should be ok for big species I just want to be put in the right direction for the rest of the set up.


----------



## Picudo Azul (Apr 29, 2014)

My Tranx 400 is set up for sight casting. 8â€™ rod and 50# Power pro


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

I love my Tranx. Have 3 of the same size you have, and have them spooled up with 80 lb power pro. My rods are Falcon 6â€™ 10â€ heavy action.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

Are you guys using leaders with your braid on these set ups?


----------



## topwatrout1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Always.


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

thanks guys


----------



## Capt2716! (Aug 26, 2020)

*Tarpon on Fly ?*

Any of these catchable on Fly ?


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Certainly possible, but the odds are much longer since you can only cover a small fraction of the water.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Capt2716! said:


> Any of these catchable on Fly ?


there are people who catch them on fly rods, not sure the lures used. the fish are indeed rolling and milling around on the surface, so it's a matter of putting it on their nose. my experience has been you have to see them to catch them. on a rare occasion I'll jump one blind, but very rare. and keep in mind we are deep (15 to 50 feet of water) and not in a few feet of water like the everglades. but yes we have fly rodders here and they do catch fish. :texasflag


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*??*



Davidsel47 said:


> I have a Shimano Tranx 400 and I want to set it up for Tarpon. Is there a baseline set up for line, rod and reels? The reel should be ok for big species I just want to be put in the right direction for the rest of the set up.


as a general of thumb I like to have 250 to 300 yards of line on a reel to keep from having to fire up the big motor in a school, and chase the hooked fish. I also like the 80lb braid(30lb diameter), the 50 and 65 get weathered and worn and the slightest fray makes me nervous. the 80lb gives me confidence and we can put serious heat on the fish so as to get them in fast. Less stress on fish, and allows to get back on the bite before it's over. So IMHO the 400 is a little small, I even question the line capacity of the 500. i've got a couple reels that are in the 400/500 class, they are on the boat for backup if things get crazy and the fish destroy tackle. these are big powerful fish and they will test your tackle to the limit. :texasflag


----------



## Doc Bill (Jul 7, 2016)

I have stuck a few using floater crabs that I netted on the outgoing tide. The setup was esentualy a free line with a very light weight to get down a little in the water column and a circle hook. The crab is live and hooked thru the end of the carapace.

The big reds that are in the jetty area and just offshore really like the crabs too so that can be fun.


----------

